# Tuo marito!



## Tuo marito (7 Febbraio 2012)

Ciao ha tutti!

Ho scoperto casualmente nella cronologia del browser del computer di casa che mia moglie visita questo sito.... Beh leggendo i post nei forum mi sono accorto che un utente donna usa un immagine che ho in memoria nel computer...

Beh lei è una vacca... Io sono cornuto!


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Febbraio 2012)

Questo e' uno scherzo di cattivo gusto, VERGOGNATI.


----------



## Skizzofern (7 Febbraio 2012)

cielo!
mio marito:mrgreen:


----------



## maybek (7 Febbraio 2012)

*Che!*

Che sfoga!


----------



## Minerva (7 Febbraio 2012)

il mio non  è: non gli avanzano le acca


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> il mio non  è: non gli avanzano le acca


idem


----------



## maybek (7 Febbraio 2012)

**



Minerva ha detto:


> il mio non  è: non gli avanzano le acca


Magari era sconvolto!


----------



## oscuro (7 Febbraio 2012)

*Ti*

Ti sbagli...non sei solo un gran cornuto.....anche un gran coione.....adesso tua moglie sa....e se ti denuncia ti squarta quelle natiche flaccide che ti ritrovi....!!


----------



## ferita (7 Febbraio 2012)

Non ci posso credere....un marito che scopre la moglie in questo modo è il massimo


----------



## stellina (7 Febbraio 2012)

ma secondo me è uno scherzo...di cattivissimo gusto!!!! ma uno scherzo!!! dai non posso crederci che uno te lo scriva così....


----------



## maybek (7 Febbraio 2012)

**



oscuro ha detto:


> Ti sbagli...non sei solo un gran cornuto.....anche un gran coione.....adesso tua moglie sa....e se ti denuncia ti squarta quelle natiche flaccide che ti ritrovi....!!


Si potrà appellare alla momentanea infermità mentale


----------



## oscuro (7 Febbraio 2012)

*Momentanea?????*

Di momentaneo...c'è poco o nulla!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## stellina (7 Febbraio 2012)

ma dai uno lo capisce dall'immagine!!!??? ma su!!!!


----------



## ferita (7 Febbraio 2012)

Scusate, ma se trovate questo forum nel PC di vostra moglie o di vostro marito un dubbio vi viene: o avete le corna o le avete fatte


----------



## oscuro (7 Febbraio 2012)

*O*

O nessuna delle due no?


----------



## Tebe (7 Febbraio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> O nessuna delle due no?


Questo broccola....


----------



## fightclub (7 Febbraio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> O nessuna delle due no?


o tutte e due.....


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Febbraio 2012)

*comunque,*

tutto tace  Rotfl Rotfl Rotfl


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2012)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Febbraio 2012)

*S....*

Devi aver letto mi hai appena chiamato per sapere come stavo... Grazie sei dolcissima


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Febbraio 2012)

*tutte o*

quasi tutte, a cambiare l'avar Rotfl Rotfl Rotfl Rotfl


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Devi aver letto mi hai appena chiamato per sapere come stavo... Grazie sei dolcissima



.... cmq se è vero è davvero brutto scoprirlo cosi......


----------



## oscuro (7 Febbraio 2012)

*Prego*

Prego sei cornutissimo.....!!:rotfl:


----------



## Andy (7 Febbraio 2012)

Fanculizzala all'istante, se è vera.
Fatti una grappa se è vacc... ehm, una bufala


----------



## oscuro (7 Febbraio 2012)

*Fatti*

Vera o falsa...fatti nà bella zaganella così tieni le mani impaegnate a non far cazzate.....!!


----------



## lunaiena (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tuo marito ha detto:


> Ciao ha tutti!
> 
> Ho scoperto casualmente nella cronologia del browser del computer di casa che mia moglie visita questo sito.... Beh leggendo i post nei forum mi sono accorto che un utente donna usa un immagine che ho in memoria nel computer...
> 
> Beh lei è una vacca... Io sono cornuto!




E vabbè dai meglio quello di una brutta malattia no?


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Febbraio 2012)

*Gia*

Eccerto non é la prima volta che la becco... Ora basta ti saluto moglietttina cara... Sara l ultima


----------



## maybek (7 Febbraio 2012)

*Grande*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Eccerto non é la prima volta che la becco... Ora basta ti saluto moglietttina cara... Sara l ultima


grande!!


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Eccerto non é la prima volta che la becco... Ora basta ti saluto moglietttina cara... Sara l ultima



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oP5WizC8E3k&feature=related


----------



## Andy (7 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Eccerto non é la prima volta che la becco... Ora basta ti saluto moglietttina cara... Sara l ultima


Non mi sembri molto affranto...


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Non mi sembri molto affranto...
> View attachment 4457


:yes:


----------



## maybek (7 Febbraio 2012)

*Nome?*

Erede ormai dillo chi è!


----------



## oscuro (7 Febbraio 2012)

*Affranto?*

Appunto non è la prima volta....un uomo poco affranto per una moglie con il sedere sfranto......!!!!


----------



## oscuro (7 Febbraio 2012)

*Si*

Un marito affranto per uno sfintere sfranto....!!:sonar:


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Febbraio 2012)

ebbene si!!!!! mi hai scoperto.....tolto immagine e nome nick ora agirò in incognito ah ah ah.....



e non mi becchi più.... si cornuto sei e plurimo pure!


----------



## Andy (7 Febbraio 2012)

Ecco, ora in realtà non sono Andy, ma la moglie.
Il mio primo messaggio in realtà era del marito.
Andy è morto, non esiste, non è mai esistito.
Un fake utilizzato da vari utenti del forum e da mia nonna.


----------



## oscuro (7 Febbraio 2012)

*Si*

Si ma chi è la mogliettina con lo sfintere sfranto?


----------



## maybek (7 Febbraio 2012)

*Mi é*



Simy ha detto:


> :yes:


Mi é capitato di essere cornuto piu volte e ti assicuro che quando perdoni una volta quando becchi la seconda la seccatura e la rabbia è talmente alta che non lascia spazio al fatto di essere affranto


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2012)

maybek ha detto:


> Mi é capitato di essere cornuto piu volte e ti assicuro che quando perdoni una volta quando becchi la seconda la seccatura e la rabbia è talmente alta che non lascia spazio al fatto di essere affranto


ma guarda che lo so!  ci sono passata pure io! ma sta storia mi fa troppo ridere!


----------



## Papero non loggato (7 Febbraio 2012)

*mah*

Certo che se la tipa è recidiva e si è fatta beccare dalla cronologia lui fa bene a levarsi dalle palle o meglio levarsela dalle palle. Io non credo che una persona così pieno di acca arrivi quà e si inventi di sana pianta una storia così... Lui è lui e lei è lei.

E vissero tutti zoccole e cornuti


----------



## oscuro (7 Febbraio 2012)

*Si*

Affranti per sfinteri sfranti....!!!


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tuo marito ha detto:


> Ciao ha tutti!
> 
> Ho scoperto casualmente nella cronologia del browser del computer di casa che mia moglie visita questo sito.... Beh leggendo i post nei forum mi sono accorto che un utente donna usa un immagine che ho in memoria nel computer...
> 
> Beh lei è una vacca... Io sono cornuto!


Mah quando impareremo a usare due pc eh?
Computers trappole infernali...


----------



## maybek (7 Febbraio 2012)

*Chissa*



oscuro ha detto:


> Affranti per sfinteri sfranti....!!!


Quante paranoie ci sarnno tra le sfondate del sito


----------



## oscuro (7 Febbraio 2012)

*O*

O sfranti per sfinteri affranti???


----------



## Tubarao (7 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> il mio non  è: non gli avanzano le acca



Anche perchè per stare dietro ai tuoi avatar ci vorrebbe la Signora Fletcher  Ne cambi uno al giorno


----------



## fightclub (7 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah quando impareremo a usare due pc eh?
> Computers trappole infernali...


o il private browsing


----------



## Minerva (7 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ebbene si!!!!! mi hai scoperto.....tolto immagine e nome nick ora agirò in incognito ah ah ah.....
> 
> 
> 
> e non mi becchi più.... si cornuto sei e plurimo pure!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tuo marito ha detto:


> Ciao ha tutti!
> 
> Ho scoperto casualmente nella cronologia del browser del computer di casa che mia moglie visita questo sito.... Beh leggendo i post nei forum mi sono accorto che un utente donna usa un immagine che ho in memoria nel computer...
> 
> Beh lei è una vacca... Io sono cornuto!


Ottima presupposizione (= come mandare in tilt un'intera comunità) :rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (7 Febbraio 2012)

[video=youtube;K2TrIE8Eci0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2TrIE8Eci0&feature=youtube_gdata_player  [/video]


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> [video=youtube;K2TrIE8Eci0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2TrIE8Eci0&feature=youtube_gdata_player  [/video]


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tuo marito ha detto:


> Ciao ha tutti!
> 
> Ho scoperto casualmente nella cronologia del browser del computer di casa che mia moglie visita questo sito.... Beh leggendo i post nei forum mi sono accorto che un utente donna usa un immagine che ho in memoria nel computer...
> 
> Beh lei è una vacca... Io sono cornuto!



Capisco il dubbio anche feroce... ma di immagini ce ne sono tante sul web...
Senti, capita di trovare i propri vicini di casa in vacanza in norvegia per puro caso...
Magari è lei che teme che tu la tradisca? o ha una amica incasinata?

Prima di partire per la tangente, calmati... se c'è qualcosa da scoprire lo scoprirai, ma intanto respira....


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Capisco il dubbio anche feroce... ma di immagini ce ne sono tante sul web...
> Senti, capita di trovare i propri vicini di casa in vacanza in norvegia per puro caso...
> Magari è lei che teme che tu la tradisca? o ha una amica incasinata?
> 
> Prima di partire per la tangente, calmati... se c'è qualcosa da scoprire lo scoprirai, ma intanto respira....


Ti ho beccata?
Buona buona...


----------



## lothar57 (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tuo marito ha detto:


> Ciao ha tutti!
> 
> Ho scoperto casualmente nella cronologia del browser del computer di casa che mia moglie visita questo sito.... Beh leggendo i post nei forum mi sono accorto che un utente donna usa un immagine che ho in memoria nel computer...
> 
> Beh lei è una vacca... Io sono cornuto!


Buonasera marito...sei sulla cattiva strada amico,qui'ci sono donne che si fanno il segno della croce,solo a nominarlo,il tradimento,e infatti mi sparano perche'io sono uno di quelli che le corna le mette...non osare dire che le ho anch'io:carneval:..poi se leggi capisci.,e'un forum,composto al 90% da traditi,e qualche amico!a che si diverte anche solo leggendo


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buonasera marito...sei sulla cattiva strada amico,qui'ci sono donne che si fanno il segno della croce,solo a nominarlo,il tradimento,e infatti mi sparano perche'io sono uno di quelli che le corna le mette...non osare dire che le ho anch'io:carneval:..poi se leggi capisci.,e'un forum,composto al 90% da traditi,e qualche amico!a che si diverte anche solo leggendo


AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAH
Oggi hanno bastonato eh?


----------



## Tebe (7 Febbraio 2012)

:up:





fightclub ha detto:


> o il private browsing


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## lothar57 (7 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAH
> Oggi hanno bastonato eh?


ma da quel poco letto mi pare di si'...ma a noi fanno un baffo vero amico??


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma da quel poco letto mi pare di si'...ma a noi fanno un baffo vero amico??


Non ti capiscono e poi sono tutte innamorate del tuba...
Bisogna fare come il tuba per avere la loro considerazione eh?


----------



## Tubarao (7 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non ti capiscono e poi sono tutte innamorate del tuba...
> Bisogna fare come il tuba per avere la loro considerazione eh?



Non "Fare come il Tuba", ma ""Essere come il Tuba", il che comporta anche una dose non indifferente di coglionaggine  Vedete voi se ve conviene


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non ti capiscono e poi sono tutte innamorate del tuba...
> Bisogna fare come il tuba per avere la loro considerazione eh?


Non fare ma essere c'é una sostanziale differenza


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non "Fare come il Tuba", ma ""Essere come il Tuba", il che comporta anche una dose non indifferente di coglionaggine  Vedete voi se ve conviene


Ops... Bastava che scendessi di un post:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Anche perchè per stare dietro ai tuoi avatar ci vorrebbe la Signora Fletcher  Ne cambi uno al giorno


comunque devo dire che mio marito sa che frequento questo posticino e sopporta la perversione 
, ma se fosse per gli avatars e il nome modesto che mi sono scelta...mi beccherebbe proprio subito!


----------



## Eliade (7 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> il mio non  è: non gli avanzano le acca


 Nemmeno il mio, non l'ho ancora conosciuto....e anche il quel caso mica detto che lo sposo!


----------



## Eliade (7 Febbraio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> [video=youtube;K2TrIE8Eci0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2TrIE8Eci0&feature=youtube_gdata_player  [/video]


Daiii poverina! mamma mia che colpo l'è preso!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tuo marito ha detto:


> Ciao ha tutti!
> 
> Ho scoperto casualmente nella cronologia del browser del computer di casa che mia moglie visita questo sito.... Beh leggendo i post nei forum mi sono accorto che un utente donna usa un immagine che ho in memoria nel computer...
> 
> Beh lei è una vacca... Io sono cornuto!


No ti prego amore mio perdonami, scherzavo, volevo una storia per supplire ad un certo vuotarello e ho ceduto al fascino di Lothar, ma lui le vuole giovani e mi sono buttata su Geko, ma abbiamo gusti musicali diversi e allora ho provato con Tuba, poi ho scoperto che era lui che aveva Msn 15 anni fa quando lo avevamo in 10 in Italia ed è stato imbarazzante, Rabarbaro non capisco mai quando abbiamo un appuntamento e dove, Andy è troppo lontano, il Conte ha mutande strane... guarda che ha ragione Lothar sai? una faticaccia... tu non sai che fatica, davvero... poi lo facevo per noi sai?


----------



## MK (7 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No ti prego amore mio perdonami, scherzavo, volevo una storia per supplire ad un certo vuotarello e ho ceduto al fascino di Lothar, ma lui le vuole giovani e mi sono buttata su Geko, ma abbiamo gusti musicali diversi e allora ho provato con Tuba, poi ho scoperto che era lui che aveva Msn 15 anni fa quando lo avevamo in 10 in Italia ed è stato imbarazzante, Rabarbaro non capisco mai quando abbiamo un appuntamento e dove, Andy è troppo lontano, il Conte ha mutande strane... guarda che ha ragione Lothar sai? una faticaccia... tu non sai che fatica, davvero... poi lo facevo per noi sai?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::up:


----------



## free (7 Febbraio 2012)

Tuo marito ha detto:


> Ciao ha tutti!
> 
> Ho scoperto casualmente nella cronologia del browser del computer di casa che mia moglie visita questo sito.... Beh leggendo i post nei forum mi sono accorto che un utente donna usa un immagine che ho in memoria nel computer...
> 
> Beh lei è una vacca... Io sono cornuto!



come sei romantico!
si vede che sei ancora innamoratissimo


----------



## Tubarao (7 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No ti prego amore mio perdonami, scherzavo, volevo una storia per supplire ad un certo vuotarello e ho ceduto al fascino di Lothar, ma lui le vuole giovani e mi sono buttata su Geko, ma abbiamo gusti musicali diversi e allora ho provato con Tuba, poi ho scoperto che era lui che aveva Msn 15 anni fa quando lo avevamo in 10 in Italia ed è stato imbarazzante, Rabarbaro non capisco mai quando abbiamo un appuntamento e dove, Andy è troppo lontano, il Conte ha mutande strane... guarda che ha ragione Lothar sai? una faticaccia... tu non sai che fatica, davvero... poi lo facevo per noi sai?



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (8 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No ti prego amore mio perdonami, scherzavo, volevo una storia per supplire ad un certo vuotarello e ho ceduto al fascino di Lothar, ma lui le vuole giovani e mi sono buttata su Geko, ma abbiamo gusti musicali diversi e allora ho provato con Tuba, poi ho scoperto che era lui che aveva Msn 15 anni fa quando lo avevamo in 10 in Italia ed è stato imbarazzante, Rabarbaro non capisco mai quando abbiamo un appuntamento e dove, Andy è troppo lontano, il Conte ha mutande strane... guarda che ha ragione Lothar sai? una faticaccia... tu non sai che fatica, davvero... poi lo facevo per noi sai?



:up:

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Andy (8 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No ti prego amore mio perdonami, scherzavo, volevo una storia per supplire ad un certo vuotarello e ho ceduto al fascino di Lothar, ma lui le vuole giovani e mi sono buttata su Geko, ma abbiamo gusti musicali diversi e allora ho provato con Tuba, poi ho scoperto che era lui che aveva Msn 15 anni fa quando lo avevamo in 10 in Italia ed è stato imbarazzante, Rabarbaro non capisco mai quando abbiamo un appuntamento e dove, *Andy è troppo lontano*, il Conte ha mutande strane... guarda che ha ragione Lothar sai? una faticaccia... tu non sai che fatica, davvero... poi lo facevo per noi sai?


Uè uè uè, io ora sto a Udine!!!
Sotto a chi tocca...

Prima però fatemi trovare un lavoro...


----------



## MK (8 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Uè uè uè, io ora sto a Udine!!!
> Sotto a chi tocca...
> 
> Prima però fatemi trovare un lavoro...


Bravo Andy, il lavoro in cima alle tue priorità adesso. Per le donne c'è sempre tempo.

ps certo che starai morendo di freddo a Udine, povero...


----------



## Andy (8 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Bravo Andy, il lavoro in cima alle tue priorità adesso. Per le donne c'è sempre tempo.
> 
> ps certo che starai morendo di freddo a Udine, povero...


Fa freddo, ma fa parte della sfiga della vita.
Autostrada sotto neve e ghiaccio...
Qui, a macchina ferma... freddo boia e nemmeno un fiocco di neve... 
Come dire... già dato...


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Fa freddo, ma fa parte della sfiga della vita.
> Autostrada sotto neve e ghiaccio...
> Qui, a macchina ferma... freddo boia e nemmeno un fiocco di neve...
> Come dire... già dato...


La grappa è buonissima lì però... assaggia il frico se ti capita, e le specialità al miele


----------



## Eliade (8 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No ti prego amore mio perdonami, scherzavo, volevo una storia per supplire ad un certo vuotarello e ho ceduto al fascino di Lothar, ma lui le vuole giovani e mi sono buttata su Geko, ma abbiamo gusti musicali diversi e allora ho provato con Tuba, poi ho scoperto che era lui che aveva Msn 15 anni fa quando lo avevamo in 10 in Italia ed è stato imbarazzante, Rabarbaro non capisco mai quando abbiamo un appuntamento e dove, Andy è troppo lontano, il Conte ha mutande strane... guarda che ha ragione Lothar sai? una faticaccia... tu non sai che fatica, davvero... poi lo facevo per noi sai?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (8 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Uè uè uè, io ora sto a Udine!!!
> Sotto a chi tocca...
> 
> Prima però fatemi trovare un lavoro...


in bocca al lupo per tutto Andy! :up:


----------



## Andy (8 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> in bocca al lupo per tutto Andy! :up:


Il pessimismo è forte in me.
Da una settimana a girare per agenzie ed enti pubblici: lo sapevo che a 18anni dovevo fare l'operaio...


----------



## Simy (8 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Il pessimismo è forte in me.
> Da una settimana a girare per agenzie ed enti pubblici: lo sapevo che a 18anni dovevo fare l'operaio...



:ira:

no Andy non è questo lo spirito giusto! 
forza e coraggio! :up:


----------



## Andy (8 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :ira:
> 
> no Andy non è questo lo spirito giusto!
> forza e coraggio! :up:


Eh, lo so, ma cazzo se ci provo.
Purtroppo chi ha un lavoro guarda le notizie sulla disoccupazione ma non ci pensa più di tanto.
Chi non ce l'ha si scontra con un paese allo sfascio da tutti i punti di vista...
Forse sarebbe meglio che metta la testa a posto e veda in faccia la realtà: collaboratore per un mio collega, con la speranza di tirare su soldi buoni in futuro (a 50anni), che girare a vuoto non vale la pena, perchè alla fin fine... spendi soldi che dai allo Stato... o meglio... ai soliti noti...
Meglio fare il bamboccione a casa dei miei che spendere i pochi soldi rimastimi per cercare la via dell'oro...


----------



## Simy (8 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Eh, lo so, ma cazzo se ci provo.
> Purtroppo chi ha un lavoro guarda le notizie sulla disoccupazione ma non ci pensa più di tanto.
> Chi non ce l'ha si scontra con un paese allo sfascio da tutti i punti di vista...
> Forse sarebbe meglio che metta la testa a posto e veda in faccia la realtà: collaboratore per un mio collega, con la speranza di tirare su soldi buoni in futuro (a 50anni), che girare a vuoto non vale la pena, perchè alla fin fine... spendi soldi che dai allo Stato... o meglio... ai soliti noti...
> Meglio fare il bamboccione a casa dei miei che spendere i pochi soldi rimastimi per cercare la via dell'oro...


Andy non gettare la spugna! provaci!  
ce la puoi fare!


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Andy non gettare la spugna! provaci!
> ce la puoi fare!


ANDY : TUTTA LA CURVA!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (8 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Eh, lo so, ma cazzo se ci provo.
> Purtroppo chi ha un lavoro guarda le notizie sulla disoccupazione ma non ci pensa più di tanto.
> Chi non ce l'ha si scontra con un paese allo sfascio da tutti i punti di vista...
> Forse sarebbe meglio che metta la testa a posto e veda in faccia la realtà: collaboratore per un mio collega, con la speranza di tirare su soldi buoni in futuro (a 50anni), che girare a vuoto non vale la pena, perchè alla fin fine... spendi soldi che dai allo Stato... o meglio... ai soliti noti...
> Meglio fare il bamboccione a casa dei miei che spendere i pochi soldi rimastimi per cercare la via dell'oro...


Andy...ascoltami io ho abitato un anno a Udine per il militare...
Vedi di comportarti bene e vedrai che quella gente si desfa per te.
Sono molto curioso che tu mi dica le differenze che vedi tra la tua Taranto...e questo mondo qui dei friulani.
Occhio perchè all'inizio sono freddi e diffidenti...ma poi...se si aprono sono un portento!

All'epoca chiesi ad un prete vicino alla caserma di poter studiare nella sua chiesa durante le ore di libera uscita.
Me lo permise.
Alla domenica poi suonavo per quella gente.
In capo a due settimane...avevo le persone che facevano a gara per invitarmi a pranzo a casa loro.
Capito?

Se sono diffidenti, me lo hanno spiegato loro, è perchè per colpa delle caserme, hanno avuto per molti anni un via vai di persone estranee allucinante. Cioè ai tempi d'oro alla Spaccamela passavano 50 mila reclute all'anno, per il car.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Febbraio 2012)

Tuo marito ha detto:


> Ciao ha tutti!
> 
> Ho scoperto casualmente nella cronologia del browser del computer di casa che mia moglie visita questo sito.... Beh leggendo i post nei forum mi sono accorto che un utente donna usa un immagine che ho in memoria nel computer...
> 
> Beh lei è una vacca... Io sono cornuto!


Ma loro qui dentro...ahahahahahahaahahaah....

[video=youtube;crXu32FjJbw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crXu32FjJbw[/video]


----------



## Andy (8 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Andy...ascoltami io ho abitato un anno a Udine per il militare...
> Vedi di comportarti bene e vedrai che quella gente si desfa per te.
> Sono molto curioso che tu mi dica le differenze che vedi tra la tua Taranto...e questo mondo qui dei friulani.
> Occhio perchè all'inizio sono freddi e diffidenti...ma poi...se si aprono sono un portento!
> ...


No Conte non è questo il problema, ANZI!
Pensa mi sta ospitando in casa un amico di mio cugino, che non ho mai conosciuto in vita mia e mi sono presentato alla porta di casa sua come uno sconosciuto. Lui non è di Udine, è sardo, ma ti garantisco che a Taranto gente così non esiste!!! Firmo con la mia cacca per questo!!!
Entro nei negozi, nei supermercati, parlo con la gente... ti salutano!!!!
Sembra una cazzata, ma dalle mie parti è diverso! Se entro in un negozio e non compro nulla a Taranto, alcuni ti sputerebbero in faccia...
Assolutamente non parlo della gente di qui. Proprio no.
Parlo della ricerca del lavoro in genere. Quando ti muovi da qualche parte (perchè per quelli che hanno il culo al caldo, cercare un lavoro è... un lavoro... grazie al cazzo, ma se si pensa che così sia giusto, ci buttassero un'atomica addosso per ripulire lo stivale dalle formiche) esci i tuoi soldini... sei disoccupato... e esci i tuoi soldini... però paghi... e i tuoi soldi vanno nel giro... dovrebbero? Io mi sposto per cercare lavoro. Vorrei trovarlo. Non per mangiare la sera in pizzeria e contribuire al giro dei dindini... per gli altri... non parliamo dei pedaggi autostradali e del carburante... e cerco lavoro... io...
E' un pò contorto, ma sono troppo stanco per chiarirmi...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> No Conte non è questo il problema, ANZI!
> Pensa mi sta ospitando in casa un amico di mio cugino, che non ho mai conosciuto in vita mia e mi sono presentato alla porta di casa sua come uno sconosciuto. Lui non è di Udine, è sardo, ma ti garantisco che a Taranto gente così non esiste!!! Firmo con la mia cacca per questo!!!
> Entro nei negozi, nei supermercati, parlo con la gente... ti salutano!!!!
> Sembra una cazzata, ma dalle mie parti è diverso! Se entro in un negozio e non compro nulla a Taranto, alcuni ti sputerebbero in faccia...
> ...


La vita è dura.
Io spero che tu trovi lavoro lì.
Sono serissimi sul lavoro i Friulani.
E non si batte mai la fiacca.
Osserva perchè quella è gente che si è fatta tutta con il sacrificio delle unghie...e non dalla sospirata manna statale.
Si sono molto gentili: ti salutano!


----------



## MK (8 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Lui non è di Udine, è sardo, ma ti garantisco che a Taranto gente così non esiste!!! Firmo con la mia cacca per questo!!!
> *Entro nei negozi, nei supermercati, parlo con la gente... ti salutano!!!!
> Sembra una cazzata, ma dalle mie parti è diverso! Se entro in un negozio e non compro nulla a Taranto, alcuni ti sputerebbero in faccia...
> *Assolutamente non parlo della gente di qui. Proprio no.


A Milano è pure peggio Andy... E Taranto è una bellissima città.


----------



## Unregistered (8 Febbraio 2012)

*anche io*



Tuo marito ha detto:


> Ciao ha tutti!
> 
> Ho scoperto casualmente nella cronologia del browser del computer di casa che mia moglie visita questo sito.... Beh leggendo i post nei forum mi sono accorto che un utente donna usa un immagine che ho in memoria nel computer...
> 
> Beh lei è una vacca... Io sono cornuto!




Anche io ho scoperto questo forum nella cronologia del p.c. casalingo e da un mese entro per leggere usando l'account di mia moglie, credo che lei non frequenti più, 
io però sono il traditore
è molto difficile leggere così nuda e cruda tutta la sofferenza dei traditi
non avevo capito fino in fondo quanto stava soffrendo
in un certo senso leggere qui mi ha aperto gli occhi


----------



## Leda (8 Febbraio 2012)

Unregistered ha detto:


> Anche io ho scoperto questo forum nella cronologia del p.c. casalingo e da un mese entro per leggere usando l'account di mia moglie, credo che lei non frequenti più,
> io però sono il traditore
> è molto difficile leggere così nuda e cruda tutta la sofferenza dei traditi
> non avevo capito fino in fondo quanto stava soffrendo
> in un certo senso leggere qui mi ha aperto gli occhi


----------



## contepinceton (8 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> A Milano è pure peggio Andy... E Taranto è una bellissima città.


COn il comune fallito AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAH


----------



## contepinceton (8 Febbraio 2012)

Unregistered ha detto:


> Anche io ho scoperto questo forum nella cronologia del p.c. casalingo e da un mese entro per leggere usando l'account di mia moglie, credo che lei non frequenti più,
> io però sono il traditore
> è molto difficile leggere così nuda e cruda tutta la sofferenza dei traditi
> non avevo capito fino in fondo quanto stava soffrendo
> in un certo senso leggere qui mi ha aperto gli occhi


Benissimus!
Anch'io ho usato sto forum per comunicare certe cose a mia moglie.
E' stato un veicolo fantastico.

Porcc...porcc...e quando mia figlia ha scritto sul tema...
Mio padre passa le sue giornate a scrivere su un forum di carampane che si chiama tradimento.net!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## MK (8 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> COn il comune fallito AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAH


Parli di Taranto? Non so nulla, che è successo?

ps certo che sei informato eh


----------



## contepinceton (8 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Parli di Taranto? Non so nulla, che è successo?
> 
> ps certo che sei informato eh


Ne fecero una trasmissione su report...
ma se tu dici che la Gabanelli mente...
Poi bellissima il cantiere navale dell'esercito...
Chi ci deve lavorare timbra il cartellino, poi fa fare il lavoro a persone che raccolgono per strada...

Poi a Foggia ci stanno le vecchie fiat 500 tutte combinate con terrificanti antifurti...
Quelli di Foggia mi dicono...non andare in città vecchia a Bari.

Su Taranto si dice...che al di là del ponte è una cosa...al di qua un'altra...

Ma tutto il mondo è paese no?
Taglialegna noi siam!

http://www.repubblica.it/2006/10/se...llisce/taranto-fallisce/taranto-fallisce.html

Quel giorno che fallisce il comune di Udine o di Bolzano vengo nelle tue idee!


----------



## MK (8 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ne fecero una trasmissione su report...
> ma se tu dici che la Gabanelli mente...
> Poi bellissima il cantiere navale dell'esercito...
> Chi ci deve lavorare timbra il cartellino, poi fa fare il lavoro a persone che raccolgono per strada...
> ...


Ma stai parlando di cose successe anni fa, l'articolo citato è del 2006!!!!! Il sindaco attuale è una brava persona. Poi sai, guarda cosa succede a noi in Regione. E loro hanno Vendola invece. La città vecchia di Bari è bellissima, ed Emiliano un grande sindaco.


----------



## Andy (8 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Ma stai parlando di cose successe anni fa, l'articolo citato è del 2006!!!!! Il sindaco attuale è una brava persona. Poi sai, guarda cosa succede a noi in Regione. E loro hanno Vendola invece. La città vecchia di Bari è bellissima, ed Emiliano un grande sindaco.


Iniziamo a fare ordine.
Tra le provincie vi è odio legato a invidie, ma anche giustificato da abuso di potere.
A Foggia dovrebbero parlare poco, visto che quando ci vado, loro stessi mi dicono di portarmi appresso la macchina perchè al ritorno ne trovo 2...
La città vecchia di Bari è divenuta un gioiello. Ma è l'unica cosa bella di Bari: per il resto è una città esteticamente anonima.
Taranto è una città uscita... male dal fallimento. Si vivacchia come sempre. Il sindaco attuale è inutile. Come tutti quelli del passato, confluiti nel fallimento quando hanno deciso di osare. E dipende dal potere di Bari, che la usa a suo piacere per soddisfare le sue voglie. La Marina è un danno: toglie spazi alla città, e la costringe ad un imbuto e... non dà lavoro ai tarantini... ma questo per definizione di Forza Armata, che "assume" secondo altri criteri... ovvero è un parassita estraneo che non apporta nulla all'economia della città, anzi toglie.
La bellezza di Taranto sta nella sua collocazione geografica. Ma non nella sua architettura, alquanto squallida. La città vecchia va a pezzi, puzza, ed è perennemente al buio. E con questo, i quartieri malavitosi sono ben altri...


----------



## MK (8 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Iniziamo a fare ordine.
> Tra le provincie vi è odio legato a invidie, ma anche giustificato da abuso di potere.
> A Foggia dovrebbero parlare poco, visto che quando ci vado, loro stessi mi dicono di portarmi appresso la macchina perchè al ritorno ne trovo 2...
> *La città vecchia di Bari è divenuta un gioiello*. Ma è l'unica cosa bella di Bari: per il resto è una città esteticamente anonima.
> ...


Eppure quando è stato eletto l'attuale sindaco c'erano tante speranze di rinnovamento. Mi dispiace che non ci siano stati cambiamenti.


----------



## Andy (8 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Eppure quando è stato eletto l'attuale sindaco c'erano tante speranze di rinnovamento. Mi dispiace che non ci siano stati cambiamenti.


Parlo del sindaco di Taranto. Non di quello di Bari.


----------



## elena_ (8 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Parlo del sindaco di Taranto. Non di quello di Bari.


OT
Andy, ogni volta che vedo il tuo avatar non so se ridere a crepapelle o piangere per la pena che mi fa quel gattino con quel cannone e quelle pupille a palla...


----------



## MK (8 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Parlo del sindaco di Taranto. Non di quello di Bari.


Pure io parlavo di quello di Taranto.


----------



## Andy (8 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> OT
> Andy, ogni volta che vedo il tuo avatar non so se ridere a crepapelle o piangere per la pena che mi fa quel gattino con quel cannone e quelle pupille a palla...


Vuoi un consiglio?
Piangi, per lui e per me.


----------



## elena_ (8 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Vuoi un consiglio?
> Piangi, per lui e per me.


perchééé?
stai scherzando vero?


----------



## Andy (8 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> perchééé?
> stai scherzando vero?


Quel micio è l'emblema della mestizia suprema


----------



## elena_ (8 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Quel micio è l'emblema della mestizia suprema


che angoscia che mi metti...


----------



## Andy (8 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> che angoscia che mi metti...



Già, e pensa che prima o poi tutti dobbiamo morire


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Febbraio 2012)

Unregistered ha detto:


> Anche io ho scoperto questo forum nella cronologia del p.c. casalingo e da un mese entro per leggere usando l'account di mia moglie, credo che lei non frequenti più,
> io però sono il traditore
> è molto difficile leggere così nuda e cruda tutta la sofferenza dei traditi
> non avevo capito fino in fondo quanto stava soffrendo
> in un certo senso leggere qui mi ha aperto gli occhi


bella botta eh?


----------



## lothar57 (9 Febbraio 2012)

Unregistered ha detto:


> Anche io ho scoperto questo forum nella cronologia del p.c. casalingo e da un mese entro per leggere usando l'account di mia moglie, credo che lei non frequenti più,
> io però sono il traditore
> è molto difficile leggere così nuda e cruda tutta la sofferenza dei traditi
> non avevo capito fino in fondo quanto stava soffrendo
> in un certo senso leggere qui mi ha aperto gli occhi



Sbagli.Noi traditori non dobbiamo neanche leggere,quelle storielle...


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sbagli.Noi traditori non dobbiamo neanche leggere,quelle storielle...


sì... perchè poi improvvisamente il giro di giostra potrebbe smettere di piacervi...


----------



## Nocciola (9 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì... perchè poi improvvisamente il giro di giostra potrebbe smettere di piacervi...


Quoto:up:


----------



## fightclub (9 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sbagli.Noi traditori non dobbiamo neanche leggere,quelle storielle...


tutti finocchi col culo degli altri eh? :rotflscusa non ho resistito :mrgreen


----------



## Simy (9 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì... perchè poi improvvisamente il giro di giostra potrebbe smettere di piacervi...


:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Febbraio 2012)

*Ma...*

mio marito dov'è finito?


----------



## contepinceton (9 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mio marito dov'è finito?


Tuo marito l'hanno visto al bar assieme a Lothar che sbirciano le scollature delle cameriere...e ridacchiano...dicono che i due sono in giro a spalar neve per signore compiacenti.:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tuo marito l'hanno visto al bar assieme a Lothar che sbirciano le scollature delle cameriere...e ridacchiano...dicono che i due sono in giro a spalar neve per signore compiacenti.:carneval::carneval::carneval:


A spalare neve? Ohhhh.... ma deve stare attento alla schiena...


----------



## lothar57 (9 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tuo marito l'hanno visto al bar assieme a Lothar che sbirciano le scollature delle cameriere...e ridacchiano...dicono che i due sono in giro a spalar neve per signore compiacenti.:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Conte vai al diavolo...:carneval:..il bello e' che a..Paperopoli..cioe'60km da qua'...c'e'l'erba secca..e il Papero in persona,scrive''speriamo che passi la Futa,la neve''.....invornito..ho appena detto ai miei collaboratori di non nominarla mai..e'molto permalosa..ci mette niente a scaricarne un metro.
Eh si amico siamo gaudenti e la paghiamo....il marito di Sbri??sai che era sui colli avvinghiato ad una splendida bambola?io sono un frate amico...non ci penso piu'..solo moglie....

vabbe'e'carnevale..


----------



## lothar57 (9 Febbraio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> tutti finocchi col culo degli altri eh? :rotflscusa non ho resistito :mrgreen


signor combattente..la tua visione e'distorta,poi ripeto qua'e'prassi comune, domando....,nella tua citta'le campane fanno forse Pon Pin o din don...perche'qua'.....:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte vai al diavolo...:carneval:..il bello e' che a..Paperopoli..cioe'60km da qua'...c'e'l'erba secca..e il Papero in persona,scrive''speriamo che passi la Futa,la neve''.....invornito..ho appena detto ai miei collaboratori di non nominarla mai..e'molto permalosa..ci mette niente a scaricarne un metro.
> Eh si amico siamo gaudenti e la paghiamo....il marito di Sbri??sai che era sui colli avvinghiato ad una splendida bambola?io sono un frate amico...non ci penso piu'..solo moglie....
> 
> vabbe'e'carnevale..


sei...fra...casso!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ....il marito di Sbri??sai che era sui colli avvinghiato ad una splendida bambola?


Lo stava trainando?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## fightclub (9 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> signor combattente..la tua visione e'distorta,poi ripeto qua'e'prassi comune, domando....,nella tua citta'le campane fanno forse Pon Pin o din don...perche'qua'.....:carneval:


dicevo solo che se tua moglie leggesse di te sul forum forse col culo tuo sarebbe un po' diverso: apprezzo la coerenza nelle persone
e sulle campane.... qui non sanno cosa sono i tortellini :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Febbraio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> dicevo solo che se tua moglie leggesse di te sul forum forse col culo tuo sarebbe un po' diverso
> e sulle campane.... qui non sanno cosa sono i tortellini :carneval:


Se la moglie di Lothar legge il forum...entro in azione io...
Perchè per Lothar si metterebbe così...

[video=youtube;QcvdvnSMk1M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QcvdvnSMk1M[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (9 Febbraio 2012)

Ma ecco che io...
[video=youtube;6DVmfd1x5L8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DVmfd1x5L8&feature=related[/video]


----------



## lothar57 (9 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lo stava trainando?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


m

ah.... sai io ho solo visto che ''indossava''le ginoccchiere da sesso orale di Diesel...sara''una maestra dell'arte..cavolo come si chiama quella strana citta'..godereccia??non mi viene il nome...

ho fatto una cappella Sbri..combinato incontro tipa nuova martedi'...cioe'San Valentino,se lo sanno le maestre partono razzi..


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> m
> 
> ah.... sai io ho solo visto che ''indossava''le ginoccchiere da sesso orale di Diesel...sara''una maestra dell'arte..cavolo come si chiama quella strana citta'..godereccia??non mi viene il nome...
> 
> ho fatto una cappella Sbri..combinato incontro tipa nuova martedi'...cioe'San Valentino,se lo sanno le maestre partono razzi..


di mattina allora... giusto?


----------



## lothar57 (9 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> di mattina allora... giusto?



si,generale Inverno permettendo


----------

